# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Kennemer Gasthuis, EG)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Kennemer Gasthuis)
Boerhaavelaan 22
Haarlem

Bezoek de website van Kennemer Gasthuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Kennemer Gasthuis).*

----------

